# 1920s mead racer tire size  help



## olderthandirt (Sep 12, 2012)

i am looking at a 1920s mead racer the owner who is in California says the bike has 27"tires and rims i had him double check and he says it right on the sidewall 27" i told him that i thought the rims/wheels had been updated that it most likely came with 28 inch wooden rims about 1 inch wide .anyone know what this series and vintage came with for sure .no expert here and my wife is out of town and she has all the answers.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd bet a dollar that you're right.  27s didn't come out till after the big war, I don't think.


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 13, 2012)

1924 Mead catalog lists factory wheels for the Racer as 28"x11/8". I've been watching it too.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 13, 2012)

no disrespect to the ranger on ebay it looks like an allright bike, but every diamond frame is not a racer. a lot of diamond frames people put drop bars and narrow seat for a racing look. cant tell by the pics of that bike. im sure its different than the smaller tubing with small track hubs that joe just bought. your right 28s were prob what should be on the bike


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 13, 2012)

28" is correct.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't give you the exact date but, I guarantee 27" rims were not around in the 20's.  Vintage road bikes... Yes.
Either the rim was measured wrong or they are after market "incorrect" rims.
Great bike though, and Gary in right...  28"


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 14, 2012)

27" tires were available prior to WWII. Probably not on the Ranger though.
 A thought about the tires...I have a set of all steel clinchers that are from the 20's, they will take a 27" modern tire. Does the bike in question on ebay have steel clincher rims??


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 14, 2012)

*yes they are steel clinchers*

Watson ,i think you have solved the problem my boy .Elementary my  boy. Holmes it was right there in our face how could We have overlooked it ? well Watson we got our intelligence from the wrong source ,oh my gosh here we go with weapons of minor destruction again i thought we had passed the blame off on that one already. yeah it pretty much finished lets move on to some more exciting puzzles.


----------

